
More than 10,000 exposed MongoDB databases deleted by ransomware groups - RmDen
http://www.pcworld.com/article/3155258/security/more-than-10000-exposed-mongodb-databases-deleted-by-ransomware-groups.html
======
LinuxBender
Is it wrong of me to feel a little good about this?

I realize extortion is bad and I hope nobody pays it. That said, are all 10k
of these databases full of nothing but non-sensitive data that was already
publicly available via the web browser anyway? There are some cases where the
bad guys appear to be _indirectly_ performing a community service.

